# You asked - we delivered. Bandwagon Host in Florida and Micro plans... And KiwiVM!



## dcdan

I have some great news!
 

1. Our new Florida location is online. All nodes at this location come with RAID-10 SSD storage by default.

If you have a VPS with us, you can migrate your existing VPS over to this new location ("Migrate to another DC" in the KiwiVM panel).

If you do not have a VPS with us, then you should get one.

2. New Micro plans (yes, those are YEARLY prices):

MICRO-64 $3.99/year 64MB RAM 1.5GB SSD 100GB Bandwidth on GigE:
https://bandwagonhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=19

MICRO-96 $4.99/year 96MB RAM 2.0GB SSD 200GB Bandwidth on GigE:
https://bandwagonhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=20

MICRO-128 $5.99/year 128MB RAM 3.0GB SSD 300GB Bandwidth on GigE:
https://bandwagonhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=21

Datacenters:

Jacksonville, Florida: GoRack

Phoenix, Arizona: PhoenixNAP

Amsterdam, Netherlands: Serverius

3. KiwiVM kicks ass, as always! Ticketless migrations between datacenters, automatic migrations from other providers, snapshots (create/restore), automatic OpenVPN installer, 2 factor authentication, all this good stuff is in the KiwiVM for you to play with. A friend of mine once said he likes KiwiVM more than his girlfriend.


----------



## WebSearchingPro

What datacenter?


----------



## dcdan

I have updated the post with DC info.


----------



## Neo

Waiting for NL.


----------



## dcdan

I had to disable new orders @ NL for now (have to set up a few nodes), but if you order a VPS, you can always migrate it to NL in the KiwiVM.


----------



## dcdan

NL is back in stock.


----------



## vampireJ

Pure ssd? Very interesting- might be even more tempting than lowendspirit with the provided ipv4.


----------



## dcdan

Yes, our new nodes @ GoRack are all RAID-10 SSD.


----------



## wcypierre

any test ip?


----------



## dcdan

wcypierre said:


> any test ip?


PM sent!


----------



## sv01

how much for additional hardisk?


----------



## Virtovo

Test IP for Phoenix?


----------



## dcdan

sv01 said:


> how much for additional hardisk?


Sorry, additional storage is not available on these plans.



Virtovo said:


> Test IP for Phoenix?


PM sent!


----------



## josephb

Test IP available for AZ and NL?


----------



## dcdan

josephb said:


> Test IP available for AZ and NL?


PM sent!


----------



## DomainBop

Netherlands $5.99 annual...



> :/usr/src/ioping-0.6# ioping -c 10 /tmp
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=1 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=2 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=3 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=4 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=5 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=6 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=7 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=8 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=9 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=10 time=0.0 ms
> 
> --- /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035) ioping statistics ---
> 10 requests completed in 9007.3 ms, *140845 iops*, 550.2 mb/s
> min/avg/max/mdev = 0.0/0.0/0.0/0.0 ms





> /usr/src/ioping-0.6# ioping -c 10 /tmp
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=1 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=2 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=3 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=4 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=5 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=6 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=7 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=8 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=9 time=0.0 ms
> 4096 bytes from /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035): request=10 time=0.0 ms
> 
> --- /tmp (simfs /vz/private/11035) ioping statistics ---
> 10 requests completed in 9038.8 ms, *147059 iops*, 574.4 mb/s
> min/avg/max/mdev = 0.0/0.0/0.0/0.0 ms





> Intel® Xeon® CPU           L5639  @ 2.13GHz
> Number of cores : 1
> CPU frequency :  2133.326 MHz
> Total amount of ram : 148 MB
> Total amount of swap : 36 MB
> System uptime :   4 days, 17:09,
> Download speed from CacheFly: 31.7MB/s
> Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 12.3MB/s
> Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 10.9MB/s
> Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 4.51MB/s
> Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 91.3MB/s
> Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 97.2MB/s
> Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 4.03MB/s
> Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 8.07MB/s
> Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 8.20MB/s
> Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 15.2MB/s


----------



## wcypierre

a very simplistic yet functional panel. kudos for that


----------



## drmike

dcdan said:


> 2. New Micro plans (yes, those are YEARLY prices):
> 
> 
> MICRO-64 $3.99/year 64MB RAM 1.5GB SSD 100GB Bandwidth on GigE:
> 
> https://bandwagonhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=19
> 
> 
> MICRO-96 $4.99/year 96MB RAM 2.0GB SSD 200GB Bandwidth on GigE:
> 
> https://bandwagonhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=20
> 
> 
> MICRO-128 $5.99/year 128MB RAM 3.0GB SSD 300GB Bandwidth on GigE:
> 
> https://bandwagonhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=21


Look at those crazy plans.  $5.99 a year?

Can you tell us more about Bandwagon?  How long have you folks been in business?


----------



## peterw

Will not buy anything at that price because it will not last one year.


----------



## dcdan

@drmike

We are in webhosting business since 2004, operating multiple brands in North America and Europe. We are behind a project called "Nodewatch" which is widely used among VPS providers to prevent abuse on OpenVZ nodes, which is basically a part of our internal VPS management system.

Our admin-side system has some crazy capabilities that no one has on the market. I am not sure how much information I can reveal, but what we built is a system that prevents almost any kind of [even potential] abuse (network, i/o, cpu, open DNS resolver, open NTP server, smtp relay, open proxy, etc).... I can talk for hours about it. The point is we have a system which makes sure our nodes' load is  pretty much the same all the time, or at least predictable, and that our IPs are not getting onto any blacklists, ever. This system allows us to automate pretty much everything as well as distribute VPS servers across multiple nodes more efficiently (based on the load customers generate), which, in turn, allows us to offer this kind of plans.


----------



## dcdan

peterw said:


> Will not buy anything at that price because it will not last one year.


Thank you for your support.


----------



## drmike

IT7 Networks right?  I just tripped over something on your network in the past week. No worries, you aren't in my dog house.   

Good to see company interconnections for transparency sake.   Brings a lot of credibility vs. being a crazy wonky host with some "how are they going to survive on that" offer.


----------



## dcdan

Yes, IT7 Networks. We have no reason to hide anything. We are definitely not making our income off these plans, but we're not losing money either.

PS. We still have a few nodes @ colocrossing, but that will change :lol:


----------



## drmike

dcdan said:


> PS. We still have a few nodes @ colocrossing, but that will change  :lol:


Don't let me twist your arm   Thought you might have a little something-something in Buffalo when I saw the Toronto metro address.


----------



## Rendus

I've had a Bandwagonhost $9.99/year 512MB/5GB/500GB OpenVZ VM for just about 6 months now, and have few complaints (none, if I pause to look back at that $9.99 number again).

I live in Las Vegas, and my VM is in their Phoenix location. I wind up getting better RTT to them than I do to BuyVM at Fiberhub, and have only had the occasional network glitch. Most recent was a couple days ago, I lost connectivity to my VM and at least devices on neighboring IPs for about 3-5 minutes. Nothing major either way. The VM itself is sitting at


08:53:10 up 58 days, 2:41

for uptime, and I'm pretty sure the last reboot was my doing as well. Currently the leader of any of my VMs, and probably the highest uptime I've gotten out of anyone in a year or more.

I can't speak to their nifty automated abuse-handling system, since I've never run afoul of it, worst I've done is some burst IO and some words with the kernel OOM killer when I accidentally added too many zeroes to MySQL's config, but their panel does have some possibly-unique, or at least pretty uncommon features:

If you're running CentOS (I'm not), there's a one-click installer for OpenVPN. I assume it works, anyway.

The panel can take OS image snapshots to download, but requires a reboot unfortunately. (Understandable, and I don't know that I'd want a snapshot while the VM and filesystem are hot anyway, but I have that uptime statistic to consider...).

There's a feature to import your install from another provider - I actually used this when moving away from BuyVM, and it worked perfectly fine. It just checks compatibility, kills any unnecessary running tasks, then rsyncs the FS over. Sure, it's just a couple minutes to do it yourself, but handy to have if you're lazy.

And you can switch datacenters seemingly at will between their Florida, Arizona and Netherland locations. You'll have a new IP address when the DC migration is done, of course, but that's the only catch I'm aware of (I could've sworn there was a fee or some limitation or something to this, but I may be mistaken, or it may have been removed). I haven't tried this either.

They also offer two-factor authentication through the Google Authenticator app,

The root shells (they have three - your standard terminal-aspirant, a full-blown terminal emulator, and a simple form that submits your command into your container without any interactivity) work better than most I've come across - no Java, no port forwarding, etc.

The pricing /is/ worryingly low, honestly, and it took me a few months of having the VM up and running before I moved anything important onto it - but at this point, almost everything of note is running on it and i have no real concerns - I just make sure that anything I care about is backed up.


----------



## dcdan

Rendus said:


> And you can switch datacenters seemingly at will between their Florida, Arizona and Netherland locations. You'll have a new IP address when the DC migration is done, of course, but that's the only catch I'm aware of (I could've sworn there was a fee or some limitation or something to this, but I may be mistaken, or it may have been removed). I haven't tried this either.


Thank you for the feedback. Wow, that was thorough 

Just one comment: DC migrations were always free and unlimited. I don't think we will be changing this.


----------



## dcdan

For a limited time, our legendary 5G promo is back. Available at our Florida and Arizona locations:

5G PLAN $9.99/year 512MB RAM 5GB SSD 500GB Bandwidth on GigE

Have fun!


----------



## Rendus

Eh - It was moderately detailed  I'll probably clean it up and post it over in Reviews for you next time I get bored.

About the only thing I'd like to see added to the control panel would be an API of some sort, to at least pull official stats for resource utilization for the month/cycle. I have an entire wishlist of stuff I'd love to see in such an API though (such as access control on keys to allow read-only access, or to limit access to any functionality the API offers (like reboots)).



dcdan said:


> For a limited time, our legendary 5G promo is back. Available at our Florida and Arizona locations:
> 
> 5G PLAN $9.99/year 512MB RAM 5GB SSD 500GB Bandwidth on GigE
> 
> Have fun!


Sweet - ordered another. Not that I need yet another VM, but what the hell.

Speaking of wishlists and redundant purchases, I've sent a PM with another request/thought to try to avoid turning this into a discussion thread.


----------



## dcdan

We are currently working on an API, but I have no firm ETA on it. The plan is to have everything available via an API, plus it will be possible to create/terminate VPS (and do other cool things). We will be rolling it out at the same time we will get rid of WHMCS.

Once the first (basic) version of API is released, we will be implementing from the "customers' suggestions" list


----------



## vampireJ

^ cool! No bigger offer outside the US? Something like a 2gb ram / ssd ?


----------



## dcdan

We are out of stock in Netherlands since this morning, sorry. We should have a few new nodes set up by the end of next week.


----------



## Jack

Might pick up a yearly to test your control panel would like NL though due to latency from where I am located, I am following this thread now so if you could post when theres stock or PM me that would be great!


----------

